# Masonic tattoos



## blacksmith83

Just curious to see how many brethren have masonic tattoos and what made you decide on the one(s) you have. Post pics if you can as well   i'm considering this one


----------



## mrpierce17

I have one


----------



## blacksmith83

What did you get mrpierce and why did you choose that one?


----------



## skas

Here's mine:







WRT the design you're considering, I'd encourage you to read this: http://masonictao.com/2015/05/12/freemachonry/ and think about why you want those symbols to be designed as such.  Not saying you're wrong if you decide to go that route, but that style's definitely not for me.


----------



## blacksmith83

Skas, thats an interesting look, first time seeing and hourglass of sand. For the design i would have the compass modified to not look like scalpels, but i feel the skull is a good reminder of mans mortality and in the end, we all face that darkest hour...so while theres light, do good while you can


----------



## skas

Blacksmith, yeah obviously a little different, but it's what I wanted so it works for me.  Done by a brother in the Phoenix area, Harley Goodson of No Regrts Tattoo.

Yeah, I don't take any issue with the concepts behind your image in the OP.  Personally, even that skull design is a bit overboard for my tastes, but they're just that.  I could see that working well.


----------



## Joshua71

Here's mine


----------



## blacksmith83

Joshua, that is some amazing art work! Just for curiosity sake, is there any symbolism between the pentagram, wings and scroll work in the sides? Or just filler material to blend in with the rest and impress?  I seriously like that piece


----------



## Mel Knight

I want one but my interpretation of symbols tend to change as I grow.


----------



## Chris Green




----------



## Brother JC

Mel Knight said:


> I want one but my interpretation of symbols tend to change as I grow.


True, but the symbols don't. They will continue to remind you of your evolving interpretations.


----------



## SeeKer.mm

Woah that's cool!


----------



## Chris Green

Thanks the Artist who did my work father was a Mason, so it take extra pride in doing masonic work.


----------



## James A. Looney

Joshua71.....excuse my language, but that is some bad ass ink. Was that on a pattern? I really like that.


----------



## Chris Green

I had the idea and found a sticker that was similar, but my artist draw the artwork by hand.


----------



## drw72




----------



## Warrior1256

I am planning on getting one of my own but haven't decided what yey. All of these are very cool.


----------



## JMartinez

Your thoughts?


----------



## rpbrown

I have one on my back that is the S&Q inside a State of Texas that is colored like a Texas flag. However, It was found out with this tattoo that I dont take red very well and it has washed out and is now pinkish so I am going to have it reworked and antiqued. When it is complete, I will post it


----------



## Warrior1256

JMartinez said:


> View attachment 5264View attachment 5265
> 
> Your thoughts?


Very nice!


----------



## JMartinez

Warrior1256 said:


> Very nice!



They aren't mine. They are just some pics I found while looking for a design. I have contemplated getting a Masonic tattoo on my hand, in between thumb and index. But I'm an accounting major. And I don't want anything holding me back. Maybe one day people won't be so prejudice about physical appearance. Some of the most genuine people I've ever met (Mason's and non-Mason's) have tattoos.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Hand and face tats immediately make me think of gang relations.....ring finger tats are fine by me for people who work in an industry that makes wearing rings dangerous

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke

JMartinez said:


> View attachment 5264View attachment 5265
> 
> Your thoughts?


I'd think carefully before getting any tattoo on the hands - esp in relation to future professions and impressions.


----------



## melinda

I checked first with the "higher ups" that be and got the OES star and wanted to have the Masonic symbol in it since they are related; told to wear it with pride and I do on inner right arm. I would have put on my leg or shoulders, but they are taken by other tattoos hehe!


----------



## Bloke

melinda said:


> I checked first with the "higher ups" that be and got the OES star and wanted to have the Masonic symbol in it since they are related; told to wear it with pride and I do on inner right arm. I would have put on my leg or shoulders, but they are taken by other tattoos hehe!



Nice


----------



## melinda

Thanks, should get it touched up in a few places!!


----------



## Warrior1256

melinda said:


> I checked first with the "higher ups" that be and got the OES star and wanted to have the Masonic symbol in it since they are related; told to wear it with pride and I do on inner right arm. I would have put on my leg or shoulders, but they are taken by other tattoos hehe!


Very cool!


----------



## Matt L

I haw two Marine Corps tat's. One Eagle globe and anchor, the other a unit insignia we had done after Beirut.  I want a St. Michael portrait.  and maybe something to do with KYCH, still thinking on that one.


----------



## Roy_

Mine are more subtle. My current 'avatar', but in a dotwork style. And this one.
They're more 'Masonic references' than Masonic tattoos perhaps.


----------



## Dontrell Stroman

melinda said:


> I checked first with the "higher ups" that be and got the OES star and wanted to have the Masonic symbol in it since they are related; told to wear it with pride and I do on inner right arm. I would have put on my leg or shoulders, but they are taken by other tattoos hehe!


Isnt this emblem the same as the worthy patron wears ? In other words, A MM wears this symbol on his apron ?


----------



## melinda

I would have to look it up, none of them said that to me when I showed them the design. 

Sent from my SM-S120VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JMartinez

http://sitfu.com/2010/12/should-masons-get-tattoos/

Interesting article, what are y'alls thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

JMartinez said:


> Interesting article, what are y'alls thoughts?


I agree! I know a Brother who rides a motorcycle, wears leathers in lodge, has long hair, earrings, and tattoos. In my opinion a better Mason would be very hard to find, he's a great guy! I, myself, wear earrings and try my very best to be the best man and Mason that I can. Anyone that would judge a person as a man and Mason simply from appearance  should look inward at himself.


----------



## Brother JC

JMartinez said:


> http://sitfu.com/2010/12/should-masons-get-tattoos/
> 
> Interesting article, what are y'alls thoughts?


Calling tattoos tasteless is a personal opinion and has no business being thrown in the faces of others. If I want a tattoo I will get one, if I want a piercing I'll get one. The commenter obviously only wants men just like him in Masonry. Not much tolerance there...


----------



## Warrior1256

Brother JC said:


> If I want a tattoo I will get one, if I want a piercing I'll get one. The commenter obviously only wants men just like him in Masonry. Not much tolerance there...


Absolutely!


----------



## Derek Harvey

JMartinez said:


> View attachment 5264View attachment 5265
> 
> Your thoughts?


I like the top one

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator

Warrior1256 said:


> I agree! I know a Brother who rides a motorcycle, wears leathers in lodge, has long hair, earrings, and tattoos. In my opinion a better Mason would be very hard to find, he's a great guy! I, myself, wear earrings and try my very best to be the best man and Mason that I can. Anyone that would judge a person as a man and Mason simply from appearance  should look inward at himself.


I ride a motorcycle and I have a lot of tattoos. My brethen welcomed me with open arms with all my ink.
I have actually been thinking of getting a masonic themed tattoo one day.  But that's one day.


----------



## Warrior1256

JanneProeliator said:


> I have actually been thinking of getting a masonic themed tattoo one day. But that's one day.


Same here, I already have four tattoos so what's one more, lol.


----------



## Thomas Stright

Just got this yesterday.... very Happy with it.


----------



## David612

This is a fantastic thread, I have no tattoos but I have to say that with the symbolism in our craft the scope is very wide here and I'm sure there will be some beautiful art to come, almost enough to make me consider getting some ink.


----------



## Warrior1256

David612 said:


> with the symbolism in our craft the scope is very wide here and I'm sure there will be some beautiful art to come, almost enough to make me consider getting some ink.


To each his own but I have four tattoos so obviously I recommend one or more.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Thomas Stright said:


> Just got this yesterday.... very Happy with it.


Well done work but I'm not a fan of hand tattoos

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612

Warrior1256 said:


> To each his own but I have four tattoos so obviously I recommend one or more.


Yep my wife has several but I just havnt given it enough thought


----------



## melinda

Warrior1256 said:


> To each his own but I have four tattoos so obviously I recommend one or more.


**I am member of the Order of the Eastern Star this is mine **


----------



## Warrior1256

melinda said:


> **I am member of the Order of the Eastern Star this is mine **


Nice!


----------



## Thomas Stright

Ripcord22A said:


> Well done work but I'm not a fan of hand tattoos



Then don't get one...


----------

